# another nice little water heater install



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

upsold this job today ,customer had no expansion tank. I solved that really quick ! bet no one can make fun of this install! :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood did it...


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I found this not too long ago... the plumber told the h/o she needed an expansion tank "per code" lol


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

LMAO:laughing:

Love the galvy nipples (non dialectric) connected to the high quality brass end of that flex line and exposed, unprotected electrical line in a habitable area. Not to mention, lack of electric disconnect. (unless the panel is just out of sight in the picture). 

Nice anchoring job on the exp tank. I can just hear the response now. "no ma'am, PEX is made to bend like that just so we CAN rest those tanks up against corners".

yup, its "up to code" now....:thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PathMaker said:


> LMAO:laughing:
> 
> Love the galvy nipples (non dialectric) connected to the high quality brass end of that flex line and exposed, unprotected electrical line in a habitable area. Not to mention, lack of electric disconnect. (unless the panel is just out of sight in the picture).
> 
> ...


Is Jnohs working in your area now??


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Is Jnohs working in your area now??


I don't know who that is


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PathMaker said:


> I don't know who that is


He a short-lived famous qauckery plumber... more funny when he came back 2nd time for more beatings here.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

All i can say is WTF were u thinking


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thermal expansion tank looks a little droopy....other than that, I don't see anything wrong...:laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It's leaning against two walls your good to go.lol


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> I found this not too long ago... the plumber told the h/o she needed an expansion tank "per code" lol


"...not that it has to be installed to code, it just has to be present"


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

looks to me like its also on the hot side...if i did an expansion tank like that, id get fired. plus i wont use those flex lines. hard pipe all the time.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

sjaquay said:


> looks to me like its also on the hot side...if i did an expansion tank like that, id get fired. plus i wont use those flex lines. hard pipe all the time.


That's why they used red pex


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thats great, sharkbite galore and tank installed on the hot must have been a special price on that install...


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

When I pass out drunk I look like that too


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Redwood did it...


Looks good by me...
That PEX won't break like CPVC! :thumbup:


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, who would leave this and call it a job?


----------



## Jo the plumber (Aug 13, 2013)

Nothing Viagra can't take care of!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Jo the plumber said:


> Nothing Viagra can't take care of!


Not a plumber here...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I seen a expansion tank installed on the t&p discharge pipe once on a commercial job


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> I seen a expansion tank installed on the t&p discharge pipe once on a commercial job


It should last forever there...
Good install! :thumbup:


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

Someone should use that pic as the background on their business card, lol.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

PlungerJockey said:


> I seen a expansion tank installed on the t&p discharge pipe once on a commercial job


ive GOT to see a picture of that...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It was pretty funny. It was back in 2005 and the new code went into effect requiring them. Alot of new construction plumbers were using the ball valves with the expansion orfice.

They are not legal in one town. You have to use a expansion tank. Anyway when they install those valves they installing a tee on the T&P drain and reducing it to 3/8 copper to fit the ball valve.

I guess they had done so many of those and had never installed a expansion tank. They put it on the drain.

It was in a strip mall, I was working on the unit 2 doors down. The inspector thought we were doing the whole thing when he seen my truck. He came over and demanded to see my license. Then asked if I had been drinking. I've known this guy my whole life, he took me over and showed it to me. I wish I had a pic.


----------

